# Ball trajectory problem too high



## Rlkettle

So I've been playing golf for years now played at a national level ajga when I was in high school. After about three years without touching my clubs i started playing again about 6 months ago and I have a problem I'm trying to work through looking for some expert advice. 

I'm shooting in the mid to high 70's and am hitting the ball well drive average is at 300 yards an my 150 club is a 9 iron and I've always struck the ball pretty well. I used to play a low draw and now I'm hitting a very high draw my 5 iron looks like in hitting a 9 iron in terms of height I'm producing a lot of spin which I'm fine with but I want to bring my ball flight down. It's high enough that I can stick or back up a 5 wood off the fairway at about 240

Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## Big Hobbit

Have you changed your eqpt since returning to the game. Modern drivers have a very different launch angle than those a few years back.

Another thing to consider is how you've developed physically since you last played. It may well be that the shafts you are playing are not suited to your swing speed.

And finally, ball position; as strange as it may sound hitting down on the ball can impart more spin and help balloon the ball up in the air.


----------



## Rlkettle

Only updated club is a r11 tp driver I have two iron sets I've been playing around with a set of Taylor made forged tp cavitys with s300 and a set of titleist 670 blades with x100 driver is x stiff heavyweight shaft low tourque mid flex 3 wood one is steel s 300 other is and 86 gram stiff graphite and 5 wood is steel s300 looked at swing on video today and on plane the whole way and hands in front of ball at impact sliding my hips a bit though


----------



## Rlkettle

Oops forgr swing speed is about 110 on my driver
Last I checked but switched drivers cause I was getting about 13k rpm back spin produced


----------



## Big Hobbit

Hands in front at impact is fine providing they're only just in front. However, if its combined with a hip slide you might be further in front than you think. This will mean the bottom of the arc is further forward than it should be and you will be hitting a descending blow which will increase the backspin - fine when you want drop and stop with a wedge but not ideal with the longer clubs.

110mph swing speed is decent but a 13krpm off that is way too high. Ideally you should be less than 3k off a driver. Anything more than that and you will start to see the ball balloon.

I'm guessing but I'd look at ball position in your stance. Alternatively, you could switch to a Stack & Tilt swing (Youtube it) that will see you load the front foot early but then stay centred over that point till impact. I like S&T because it quietens the lower body early in the swing and gives amatuers the time to get the hands and arms working without having to worry about the lower body. That said, my swing is way too old and ingrained to take it on-board.

Good luck.


----------



## chdduncan

Where is your ball position with your driver and your 6 iron?


----------



## edricwage

*Golf Vacation Package*



Big Hobbit said:


> Have you changed your eqpt since returning to the game. Modern drivers have a very different launch angle than those a few years back.
> 
> Another thing to consider is how you've developed physically since you last played. It may well be that the shafts you are playing are not suited to your swing speed.
> 
> And finally, ball position; as strange as it may sound hitting down on the ball can impart more spin and help balloon the ball up in the air.


Agree! I think you should change your old drivers into new one, I think it affects your launched.


----------

